# Question about Hummingbird Side Scan



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

I fish a 21ft ProCraft 210 Super Pro and want to get my electronics right the first time. Looking real hard at Hummingbird. Thinking about a big unit up front at the trolling motor and a 5 series at the console. Looking for some advise from anyone who has this set up and maybe has learned from trial and error or just would do it different. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I had the 798 on a flats boat and liked it, that said on my new boat I am putting on a lowrance hds gen 2 touch with structure scan.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

ppping said:


> I had the 798 on a flats boat and liked it, that said on my new boat I am putting on a lowrance hds gen 2 touch with structure scan.


Did you have it mounted where you could see it while running or working the trolling motor? And did you have any issues with visibility in full sun?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a Lowrance HDS 7 generation 1 on my boat with Structure Scan.

The bottom machine is GREAT. I've only played with the Structure Scan. It's very cool. But mostly I do flats fishing.

I find the interface on the Lowrance between the bottom machine, Structure Scan, and GPS to be tedious. And the GPS is a pain in the rear to use.

I've owned Garmin GPS for years and they are VERY user friendly. Just out of the box it was very intuitive.

But I don't really use the GPS much on my flats boat. My "fish n chip" is cool to locate drop offs though.

I like the bottom machine on the Lowrance. I have fun with the Structure Scan. I am annoyed by the GPS. I am annoyed by the interface of the units side by side.

I'd like to ride on a flats boat with the Hummingbird installed to compare.

Jim


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

You don't want to put the side scan unit on the trolling motor. It has to be mounted in back. If you are going to get two units, get the HDS Lowrance's and ether-net the units together then you can use all the functions anywhere on boat.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I realize that i am looking at $1000 to $1500 and I want to get the most bang for ny buck. Please keep the advice comming. :thumbup::thumbup:0


----------



## displaced (Nov 14, 2008)

T-Blaze said:


> You don't want to put the side scan unit on the trolling motor. It has to be mounted in back.


if it's in the back, you just ran past it. Why won't it work up front?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

displaced said:


> if it's in the back, you just ran past it. Why won't it work up front?


The "downscan" feature utilizes images from both the ff transducer and the structure scan transducer, which may work as intended if mounted that far apart, but from what I understand, works best if mounted within the manufacturer tolerance distance (about 12"). If NOT concerned about using the down scan image- then location of the structure scan transducer won't matter.
That having been said, I have heard some people say that this is not true- it does't matter where you mount them, but I have not had a chance to challenge this in a practical application.

Just as a general review, I LOVE my Lowrance HDS10 gen2 gps / ff. The HDS-10 Gen2 has intuitively simple operation through the combination of an easy-to-understand menu system, plus programmable soft keys for instant display of favorite page views. I also purchased a seperate acc / cigarette plug powercord so I can work on the unit off-boat using a simple powerbox.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I mounted the humminbird on tge center console top so I could swivel the screen to the front if I was working the trolling motor.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

ppping said:


> I mounted the humminbird on tge center console top so I could swivel the screen to the front if I was working the trolling motor.


I thought about that too to try and save money


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Shane Lewis said:


> I fish a 21ft ProCraft 210 Super Pro and want to get my electronics right the first time. Looking real hard at Hummingbird. Thinking about a big unit up front at the trolling motor and a 5 series at the console. Looking for some advise from anyone who has this set up and maybe has learned from trial and error or just would do it different. Thanks for any help.


Be careful where you mount the transducer on the back. I had mines mounted directly on the transom and the transducer got ripped of during a ruff ride. If you have a Jack Plate, mount it on that. I have the head unit mounted on a RAM mount to the right of my console. To be honest, I rarely use the side imaging, because I just wanna fish!!!

NJD


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> If you have a Jack Plate, mount it on that.


Ahhhhhhhhh! NO.....do Not do that. Follow the directions.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm running a 747C (yes it's old) on a 18' CC and have it mounted so I can swivel it to see when I'm using the trolling motor. Have it set on "big digits" so I can see depth and water temp.

Works great, just have to remember if you're using the GPS, left and right are opposite. I still spend a lot of time going in circles trying to get on structure.....


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Probably go down and talk to George at George's Marine and Electronics. And open my checkbook. I wanna get the best set up for my money just wanna have a little money so I can go fishing afterwards. Thanks for everyone's comments And suggestions. I will post later what I go with. Maybe Santa will be good to me this year.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Try boemarine.com too. Great prices and if you call them very knowledgeable. Lots of rebates this time of year, I just got $200 bucks back from lowrance in addition to a price drop.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've got a 998c SI on my bay boat and like it. You can really see what's on the bottom. Not entirely sure how you'd mount the ducer anywhere but the transom. If you do, take photos! Also, forums.sideimagingsoft.com is the place to go for HB SI info. Check it out.


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

*Lowrance Elite 7 HDI w/ gold card*

I paid $699. I did the research, best features for the price...IMHO


----------

